# 1-test cyp



## swole79 (Dec 30, 2016)

Can someone please share a surefire 1-TEST CYP recipe...I don't need super high mgs..I know some labels offer it as high as 200mgs/ml. But I've also heard a lot of claims that the PIP from 1-TEST CYP is enough to make them quit using it.  the only thing I've seen had really high solvents like 6%BA and 24%BB and that was to hold 200mgs....I'd think 6%BA would have to get pretty sore, no?  Anything that goes smooth in the 100-150mgs range without the PIP?  Please help, I'm stuck with a bunch of raws and don't want to waste it. Thank you.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 30, 2016)

The pip doesn't really have anything to do with the ester. It is the amount of benzyl alcohol and type of oil used. Use the search button or dig through all the threads. There are a few threads that have amounts listed. Dont bother with a lower mg of cyp. or enanth. Might as well do prop. if you want consistent blood amounts and to pin ed or eod. The guys who complain about a certain ester causing pain do not think about the BA or Oil content. 

However, I could be wrong and crazy or just plain stupid. Might have a few other guys with more knowledge chime in. Go to basskiller's website as well.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 30, 2016)

Check this out too

POST INJECTION PAIN - The causes and when to worry


----------



## swole79 (Dec 30, 2016)

Bro, thank you very much. But with all due respect, I'm wondering if you noticed that I said  "1-TEST" CYP and not test cyp.....as I'm done plenty of Tprop, Tcyp, Tenanth, etc etc and yes I would usually use lower mgs for the prop recipe's generally speaking. However I've got a 200mgs prop recipe that's pretty painless in EO.  Everybody I've asked says that "1-TEST" CYP is it's own animal, and that it crashed easy without the solvents, and is hard to make without pretty substantial PIP...I'm willing to concede and just shoot a little extra oil was what my point was, if it would avoid the PIP. I do thank you for your attention to my thread however, I'm afraid I'm going to waster $500 worth of this stuff I've been dying to run.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah, totally jumped the gun on that. Overlooked it. My apologies. I would think the same as you about more oil so It does not crash. If only Magnus was around, Im sure he would be abke to speak on it. Im sure one of the other vets or mods with experience with that will chime in soon. Sorry I was of no help lol.


----------



## greggy (Dec 31, 2016)

2% BA
10% BB
10% Guiacol
75% GSO
25% EO.
This will make 100mg/ml. Brewed it for a close friend of mine. Never like using Guiacol. Stinks the whole place up. He said PIP was near zero. He said after a couple of weeks he had real bad dry mouth and lips.  It's definitely a select AAS. I would use Primo instead but $ is always an issue.


----------

